# Just got a part...



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Well, I just got cast for a small part in a feature film shooting in June. I auditioned on Monday and was just contacted today. Talk about a quick turn around! I meet with the director and producer next week to discuss contract and pay.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Congrats Sickie!!!!!!!!!!!

This is great news - cant wait to hear more details!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Good news Hope you have a good time.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks both of you. Almost as good as having braces removed, eh Ms. W?


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Thanks both of you. Almost as good as having braces removed, eh Ms. W?


Hee hee - lots to celebrate today!!!!!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I still want to see those perlies!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Congrats!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Yeahhhhh!!!!!! Congrats to you. The question is will you remember us?


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

And the Oscar goes to..........


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Congrats my friend..Can you tell us more about your part or the movie?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

LMAO! Thanks, folks! It's an indie film, so I'm sure it will be extremely hard to market, but hey- I'm happy and I may get my union card to boot!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Doc, I only have one scene. It's a comedy, but my part is straight (unfortunately). It's called "Crazy Neighbors from Hell" and it's about a family that has horribly annoying neighbors wherever they move to. I play a hubby that is led into a foreclosure building by a real estate person. Unfortunately, the family is still living in the house while I'm asking about items and being shown around.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Nice! Congrats Sickie!


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Awesome, Congratulations


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Wahooooo Sickie!!!! Congratulations!!!! And like Scareme said... "Will you remember us?"....... sniff, sniff.... :devil: hehehe


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

How could I ever forget people like you?!? LOL


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

:googly: That's a very good qvestion! Heeheehee :devil:


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Congrats to ya Sickie!!!!! Good fortune seems to be smiling upon some of us members this week. It's nice to be able to share in this.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

This week perhaps, but it giveth and it taketh away... 

I was just contacted by the movie producer. Seems the movie house decided to pull the plug on the movie. They felt they could put their money better elsewhere in other film projects. [sigh]

No union card for me this time...someday...someday........ .


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Awe, so sorry to hear that happened.
I hope you get another part soon.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Awe Crap, I was here just catching up with a big " Awesome " and the rug gets pulled out from under me....I guess you're feelin' the same way? 
sorry to here this Bryce 
Just remember, good things happen to good people....well and persistence.


A friend a supporter in Michigan!
(Loved your last short you were in!)


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks FE. Good thing I don't play sports. You'd be an athletic supporter. 

Seriously though, thanks for the shoulders to lean on and the words of support....


----------

